# Kẹo Sìu Châu Nguyên Hương



## dacsannamdinh (8/9/20)

Nam Định vùng đất “Địa linh nhân kiệt”, nơi lưu giữ bao di sản văn hóa tinh thần với những nét đặc trưng quyến rũ. Con người Nam Định tài hoa, tinh tế, hiếu khách và chính họ đã tạo dựng trên mảnh đất này những sản phẩm văn hóa phong phú, đặc sắc. Về Nam Định để tận hưởng vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên thơ mộng và thưởng thức đặc sản văn hóa ẩm thực đất thành Nam, đó là *kẹo Sìu Châu Nguyên Hương*.




*Nguồn gốc Kẹo Sìu Châu Nguyên Hương*

Tại thành phố Nam Định, có nhiều cơ sở sản xuất kẹo Sìu Châu khác nhau. Thế nhưng, khi hỏi những cụ cao niên, ai nấy cũng đều chỉ về cửa hiệu tại số 12 Hàng Sắt. Hỏi ra mới biết, đây là cửa hiệu của gia đình đầu tiên làm kẹo Sìu Châu hay còn gọi là “Cụ tổ” của nghề nức tiếng Thành Nam.

Gần hai thế kỷ nay, thương hiệu *Sìu Châu Nguyên Hương* đã trở nên nổi tiếng. Không chỉ người dân thành Nam mà du khách mọi miền đất nước, những người xa quê hương hàng chục năm, mỗi lần nhớ về Nam Định đều nhớ đến hương vị mộc mạc mà thanh tao của kẹo Sìu Châu Nguyên Hương. Ai đã đến Nam Định, nếu là người sành sỏi đều tìm mua một vài cân kẹo Sìu Châu ở 12 Hàng Sắt cùng buồng chuối ngự Đại Hoàng làm quà tặng người thân. 




*Kẹo Sìu Châu Nguyên Hương tại Hà Nội*

Chúng tôi chuyên phân phối kẹo sìu châu Nguyên Hương 12 Hàng Sắt tại Hà Nội. Do khoảng cách địa lý khá gần với Hà Nội, nên kẹo sìu châu luôn được chúng tôi ship nhanh chóng cho quý khách. Để mua hàng, vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi.

*Đặc Sản Nam Định*

Tòa L, Chung Cư Xuân Mai Complex, Yên Nghĩa, Hà Đông, Hà Nội

Hotline: 0962.918.241

Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/dacsandatnamdinh/

Maps: dacsannamdinh - Google 搜尋


----------

